# Pics of my kids



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> hello from ak. great to have you here, lots of information, and we love pictures, especially of goats


Ok... here's my kids!

Here they were when they were a week or so old. It just about killed me to wait for them!

The wether (to be)










The doe










And here they are today about 14 weeks. The wether is a week and 1/2 younger than the doe.

'Billy' (my husband named him that... original don't you think? :roll: )










And Cali... "Got something for me, huh, huh?" :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute! Welcome to the world of Nigerians!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful and cute little babies!!! Billy looks to be the one that will give you the most affection, he has such a sweet expression! Cali is my absolute favorite color combo...she looks to be just as sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks... I'm looking forward to watching them grow and later milk in the pail! I'll be taking Cali back to the breeder to have her bred.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great! You will be surprised at how much a little goat can give. My 3 year old nigi freshened for the second time in January and when I started to milk her at 8 weeks fresh she was giving me a cup shy of 2 qts....I do have 2 pygmy/nigi cross does , one of which I am still milking after her freshening in February and she was giving a full 2 qts a day...this was with a 2x a day milking, now at 8 and 7 months fresh I cut back to 1x a day and the 2 of them are giving roughly a quart each so this is the time of year that I start to dry off to prepare for breeding, the pygmy/nigi doe is retired from breeding so I will milk her as long as she gives it.

You will find so much info here on breeding and kidding as well as nutrition housing and milking, alot at once is confusing so don't EVER be embarrassed or afraid to ask questions, we all have alot to offer and the best for you and your "kids" :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...they're adorable!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Welcome from PA. The kids are just to cute. Caution---Nigis can and WILL be habit forming  
Candy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Your Billy looks so much like my Turner. What cuties!!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Cute!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

They're both gorgeous! You'll never get tired of them, they're the greatest little things ever.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh that is soooo true! I go check on them several times a day... today we are going to take them for a walk on leads, should be interesting!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They are soooo cute! Good luck with your training program, goats are so much fun.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, very pretty!!


----------

